# Miss me?



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Random Webley photo dump. All No.4s. 450, 455, &476 cf!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, but my aim's improving.

Bah-dum-dum


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ivory stocks are nice.
But isn't the one at top-right something more modern than the rest of them?
It's got the same pinch-to-open mechanism, but the barrel's pivot looks much more robust than that of the others.
It almost looks like a Mark VI.
Wassup wit dat?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ivory stocks are nice.
> But isn't the one at top-right something more modern than the rest of them?
> It's got the same pinch-to-open mechanism, but the barrel's pivot looks much more robust than that of the others.
> It almost looks like a Mark VI.
> Wassup wit dat?


An 1891 export to Siam. Has components of Pryse and Wilkinson models! 476cf


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's interesting that those two short little pins would competently hold the action closed against the forces generated even by a black-powder cartridge.
Well...I suppose that it wasn't a completely competent design, since Webley soon changed the mechanism to a stirrup-around-a-post.

The evolution of mechanisms is a fascinating subject, and firearms seem to provide an excellent window into the process.
After all, it's pretty hard to keep a collection of even stationary steam engines in one's home.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sure we missed you....... Who are you???????? :mrgreen:


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> Sure we missed you....... Who are you???????? :mrgreen:


I'm the guy that reminds you England was more innovative and made guns earlier and better than America!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's interesting that those two short little pins would competently hold the action closed against the forces generated even by a black-powder cartridge.
> Well...I suppose that it wasn't a completely competent design, since Webley soon changed the mechanism to a stirrup-around-a-post.
> 
> The evolution of mechanisms is a fascinating subject, and firearms seem to provide an excellent window into the process.
> After all, it's pretty hard to keep a collection of even stationary steam engines in one's home.


ACTUALLY, before the top strap latch of the Mk I (1887) the War Dept approved,1881-1883, the Webley Kaufman(predecessor of the Webley Government model; WG) which had an "improved mechanism. Thus:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The mechanism may have been improved...from the user's point-of-view.
But the lock-up still wasn't very strong.
In fact, the Webley-Kaufman seems to me to be weaker than the #4s.

Not that the #6 was as strong as the run-of-the-mill M.1917 S&W, or even Colt's.


The Brits may have been first, but US designs were better suited to firearms with useful power.


----------

